# White polyetheylene blocks



## Poboy (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello all. I was wondering where I might find those white polyethylene blocks Bob and Rick use for guides, templates, etc? Thanks in advance


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

poboy
Do a search on this web site and you will find a post or two about it.

Looks like eBay is the best spot to get it from.

Bj


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

I've ordered from these folks before:
http://stores.ebay.com/WEPlastics

Hartville Tool, WoodCraft and other ww stores also have the material in different forms.

Michael


----------



## jhouston (Jun 30, 2006)

*White Polyethelene Blocks*

I have purchased it from these folks. It is not cheap, but not all that unreasonable, either.

The Cutting Board Factory


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

jhouston

Please post the web address,I'm sure many would like to check it out..
It's one of the items will all would like to find a good outlet for.

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BJ,

This may be it......

http://www.thecuttingboardfactory.com/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bob

Looks like that's it,,, 
Neat fish cutting boards ,one is 29" long I don't recall chatching a fish that big for a long time or every, with my luck it would hold the 4 or 5, I caught total in one day.  hahahahahaha
I guess I will need to order some blank stock to make a cutting board or two,I forgot this stuff is great for cutting boards unlike the wooden ones and it mills just like wood on my router table and plunge router..thanks for putting the bug in my ear,but I do like to made cutting boards because they are so quick and easy and the whole family can get in on it.

http://thecuttingboardfactory.com/M...e=TCBF&Product_Code=DSALMON&Category_Code=1DS

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Poboy, you can also purchase the HDPE jigs from Oak Park, ready to use.


----------



## jhouston (Jun 30, 2006)

The Cutting Board Factory not only has neat cutting boards, but they are also a source for large sheets of material from 1/8" up to 1 1/4". Some of it also comes in different colors. I use different colors to make jig bases and then use the white to make the actual "shaped" jig so I can replace it if I mess it up. I have also found that it is good to use as guides for my table saw. The wood slides easily across it or when butted up against it.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Boo Hoo! It's ok for you guys over the pond there but here in the UK it is as rare as rocking horse manure. It seems the only pieces we can get over here are very thin slim sections and that is grossly expensive! :'(


----------



## krimson_cardnal (Jun 10, 2006)

ROCKIN' HORSE MANURE - now that's an odd thought!

cheers mate


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

"ROCKIN' HORSE MANURE"
That's like wooden road apples or sometimes called pool balls.
But it's real hard to get the real thing anymore .

Also that's what neat about the InterNet it now made the POND into a concrete highway you can now get anything on your door step in a week or so via UPS.
Big items take a bit longer and more than one box.

Bj


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi PoBoy, I get my UHMW & HDPE from MSC Industrial Supply. 800-753-7970 or send an email to [email protected]
They both are available in various thicknesses and sheet sizes. Bying it in larger quanities makes it more reasonabley priced.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well I did find a supplier of HDPE here in the UK from E-bay. As you say it is not cheap as a sheet of 3mm in 6' X 2' will cost me around £40! Still it is the only material for making slick jigs from so it looks like I may have to go for it.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

mailee said:


> Well I did find a supplier of HDPE here in the UK from E-bay. As you say it is not cheap as a sheet of 3mm in 6' X 2' will cost me around £40! Still it is the only material for making slick jigs from so it looks like I may have to go for it.


Hi mailee, Is there not an industrial supplier that would have it in the UK. I always try to use industrial suppliers here in the US as much as I can, it's a lot cheaper. :sold:


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have not found one yet as all the ones i have encountered are only interested in supplying large orders. We used to have a good plastics supplier here in my town but they closed shop quite a long time ago now. :'(


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

mailee said:


> I have not found one yet as all the ones i have encountered are only interested in supplying large orders. We used to have a good plastics supplier here in my town but they closed shop quite a long time ago now. :'(


Mailee, the industrial supply that I get mine from is not just a plastics supplier. MSC Industrial Supply sells all sorts of things such as machine tools, solvents, cleaning supplies, material handling equipment, and all sorts of raw stock including plastics. I have an account with them and they are happy to sell me any size order from a few dollars to thousands. I think you might be looking for the wrong type of supplier. One that sells a varity of products would be your best bet.


----------

